# Knitting Cowl - Linda Cowl -



## liliacraftparty (Aug 27, 2014)

Beautiful Cowl Scarf with buttons, step by step tutorial and 7/24 assistant in case you have a questions or need additional help all you have to do is contact me

http://www.etsy.com/listing/203322767/knitting-pattern-cowl-scarf-linda-cowl?ref=shop_hom...

Pattern is $5.50

Save money buying patterns packages discount, please check here:
http://www.etsy.com/shop/LiliaCraftParty?section_id=15914980&ref=shopsection_leftnav_7

Happy Knitting!


----------



## ginnyfloyd (Jul 22, 2012)

Beautiful &#128587;


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Lovely and great color.


----------



## liliacraftparty (Aug 27, 2014)

yona said:


> Lovely and great color.


Thank you!

:thumbup:


----------

